# Foothill Flyers Monrovia Morning Rides Are Back!!! Dec 21st 9:30am



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2019)

Air up those tires and grease up that bottom bracket for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, Dec21st. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9:30am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @10:00am to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

In the spirit of the season, ride a red, green or white bike. Feel free to adorn your bike with festive decorations, as well as yourself with the same colors or a that horrible Xmas sweater your Aunt Gertrude gave you in '88.

























@cyclingday
@cyclonecoaster.com





@rustjunkie
@Joe Buffardi
@rustintime
@Vintage Paintworx
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@birdzgarage
@Schwinn499
@Velocipedist Co.
@Goatroper
@Balloonatic
@mrg
@King Louie
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@cyclonecoaster.com
@schwinnja
@TWBikesnstripes


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 13, 2019)

Even though I wasn't invited.......I'm confused


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Even though I wasn't invited.......I'm confused





I cut/pasted the intro off another Monrovia Ride. Now I'm glad I didn't invite you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bump! See you there this Saturday morning!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> In the spirit of the season, ride a red, green or white bike. Feel free to adorn your bike with festive decorations, as well as yourself with the same colors or a that horrible Xmas sweater your Aunt Gertrude gave you in '88.
> 
> 
> @cyclingday
> ...



Yahoo! I'm going to put one of my bikes in @Cory 's Big Van, with some other bikes and riders, and roll with the Foothill Flyers today!
Which bike to bring is my Biggest decision????
I wish I owned a Green bike......


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2019)

Cory had a family ordeal and had to cancel.
I loaded up Aero King and some bells and bows for the Christmas Ride!
We had a great time, @birdzgarage and @fordmike65 
Mike brought out a Beauty! WOW! I stared a LOT!















Thanks for having a Christmas Ride Mike @fordmike65 
Thanks for making the trip and texting me Jason @birdzgarage 
Merry Christmas!   Peace on Earth!  Light For All!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 21, 2019)

Good times today.had a blast and yes,@fordmike65 rolled out a rare beauty today.it was pretty killer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for coming out guys! Small turnout but always fun to ride along the foothills with good bike buds.
























We had lunch at Max's, a local favorite Mexican spot. Jason @birdzgarage  said he was hungry, and they didn't disappoint! A burrito so big he named it!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2019)

So Cody worked late last night and then slept in?


----------

